# How can i install game without cd drive?



## axb006

I have Ubisoft Chessmaster 10th edition. I want to install it on my MSI U100 mini computer (comes with Intel Atom). I don't have a CD drive and don't want to buy one just for one install. The software comes with 3 CD's. I am told that if I were to copy the CD files on to the MSI, and install it from my C:/, it will not work. Someone else recommended that I copy each CD to a thumb drive, one at a time and install it that way, but my understanding is that once the second CD (on a thumb drive) is inserted via USB, it won't do anything.

Is there a way I can install this software without having to buy a CD drive?

I own a legal copy of the software which I bought at Best Buy. What do I do?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Hi axb006,

Is there a particular reason you don't want to buy a CD or DVD drive? They are really cheap these days ($20 - $40), and having one would prevent you from hitting similar problems in the future. Copying the contents to the hard drive may or may not work - it depends on how the game's setup works. Your best bet is to get a CD or DVD drive.


----------



## axb006

I just don't want to spend the money if there's a way to do it. Is there? Anyone know?


----------



## Elvenleader3

Software isn't really meant for an external drive. Your probably better off just buying a cd drive(like Indoril said, they are really cheap these days). Indoril is also right when he says that with a CD drive this problem won't happen again. 

Also what happens when you want to install a game really quickly without having to put it on a thumb drive then onto the mini computer? You would save a lot of time if you bought a CD drive. 

Here's a cheap one. It's 40$ and an owner recommends it for netbooks.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106329


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate, I just found one for you which is only $9 so it should be ok and cheap (as you don't want to spend more and a good one)

http://www.trademoon.com/Product49909.aspx

It is refurbished but this doesn't matter much...


----------



## Heavy Rain

You don't need a CD drive, this is what you do,

1: Put the contents of the CDs into a thumb drive (keep reading
2: Allow it to install disk 1
3: IF it asks you to locate the contents of disk 2 then you're lucky and type in the directory of disk 2 (repeat this step for disk 3)
4: Your game is now installed


----------

